# Dog Grooming



## Lara (Mar 12, 2022)

Maltese Puppy Falls Asleep 
While Getting Haircut...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2022)

Our miniature Stanley used to do that too....


----------



## oldpop (Mar 12, 2022)

Ooops! Oh fudge wrong thread.


----------



## Medusa (Mar 12, 2022)

Lara said:


> Maltese Puppy Falls Asleep
> While Getting Haircut...


Thank you for posting this.    I'm saving it to watch when I'm box-breathing and calming.  How does a person not feel peaceful and smile, watching that?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 13, 2022)

Oh the cute little thing! I'm melting.


----------



## Jan14 (Mar 13, 2022)

What a sweet and good little puppy I love it


----------

